# Anybody looking for an Idolomantis Diabolica?



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Just incase anybody has been looking for these to no avail I came accross plenty on ebay and snapped one up myself :whistling2:

IDOLOMANTIS DIABOLICA (Praying Mantis) Rarely Offered on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 30-Apr-09 21:14:41 BST)


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

the seller is saying use a heat mat..trust me..if you dont use a heat lamp you wont get this species to adult.

also it *HAS* to have net caging..with big holes.i suggest you do alot of reading up on this species before buying them.They only eat blue bottles as well or flying insects..a mantis that grows as big as your hand and only eats flying insects means your be going through so many maggots your need to stay on top of things..feed a cricket to this species will kill it..good luck guys.your going to need it :gasp: its the hardest species iv ever raised.if every thing aint perfect you wont get any to adult.


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> the seller is saying use a heat mat..trust me..if you dont use a heat lamp you wont get this species to adult.
> 
> also it *HAS* to have net caging..with big holes.i suggest you do alot of reading up on this species before buying them.They only eat blue bottles as well or flying insects..a mantis that grows as big as your hand and only eats flying insects means your be going through so many maggots your need to stay on top of things..feed a cricket to this species will kill it..good luck guys.your going to need it :gasp: its the hardest species iv ever raised.if every thing aint perfect you wont get any to adult.



I can cope with the amount of flies I reckon , bait shop 15 minutes from here, and by tomorrow I'll have afruit fly culture (Ill try your suggestion about getting rid of the mites, although my current culture has tons of larvae AND mites )
getting hold of a heat lamp shouldnt be a problem, also how much did you pay for your mesh cubes , and do they do them in smaller sizes?
Ill have to improvise for now :2thumb:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

My fave species however near impossible to get to adult


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Lucifus said:


> My fave species however near impossible to get to adult


It's a challenge Im looking forward to :2thumb:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Why are they so hard? Do they have a lot of trouble shedding due to their shape?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

utterbeastage said:


> I can cope with the amount of flies I reckon , bait shop 15 minutes from here, and by tomorrow I'll have afruit fly culture (Ill try your suggestion about getting rid of the mites, although my current culture has tons of larvae AND mites )
> getting hold of a heat lamp shouldnt be a problem, also how much did you pay for your mesh cubes , and do they do them in smaller sizes?
> Ill have to improvise for now :2thumb:


 there ok up to arounf L4..when they get bigger your need netting that has biggert holes..have u seen the idolo thread on mantis forum?the cubes are from usa mantis place..if u go on uk mantis forum they have a thread on how to make the perfect idol cage


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> My fave species however near impossible to get to adult


 nah its not..i raised nearly every one i had from 1st instar to subadult and adult.the main thing to get right is the netting..it has to be big enough or they will slip when they get older.humidity isnt a problem.they can shed at low humidity..so as long as u have netting thats got big enough holes in for them to grip..u feed them flies every day..and give them a 60watt heat lamp theres no reason why u wouldn't get them to adult.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Why are they so hard? Do they have a lot of trouble shedding due to their shape?


 people who have problems raising them are normally the same people that use thw wrong netting.u know that fine curtain netting people use?that would be good up to about 3rd instar..im using a exo terre 55 gallon flexie and its perfect for them.the netting,heat lamp and flies are most important..they also need 11hours dark.well,thats what i give mine.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Got any good pics??


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

andy07966 said:


> Got any good pics??


what of?
heres the netting i use.here is a sub adult female..see how much room they have to grip










adult male..females are still subadult




























subfemale


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Just....wow.

Is that bottom pic taken at different intervals or are there really several in the same tank?


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

does that mean that flexible netting will be a better choice than solid netting ? , thought the bounciness might contribute to the fact that they fall all the time if they're upside down because of their weight , Ill check out the link you posted , it still hasn't arrived yet though :2thumb:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Just....wow.
> 
> Is that bottom pic taken at different intervals or are there really several in the same tank?


These guys can be kept communally I believe, as long as the conditions are correct. I think it's because they have a primarily flying diet so they don't bother with each other.


----------

